# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Trying to be valued

## scottiex

I thought I only needed 200 posts to be a valued forum member but sadly it seems to be 300  :Frown: 
A very high level of disappointment here.

Oh well - I guess one day I will have my precious green bar  :Smilie: 

"We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious." 
"It was tricksy, precious. Very tricksy. "

----------


## FDibbins

Hey Scottiex  :Smilie: 

Based on the current rules...




> The following is the revised level structure -
> - Registered User: New users
> - Forum Contributor: 60 days and 100 posts...you will be able to upload a non-animated avatar.
> *- Valued Forum Contributor : 120 days registered and 300 posts and 150 reputation points...you will be able to upload an animated avatar.*
> - Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points...you can upload a profile picture
> - Forum Guru: promoted by voting from Forum Expert level
> - Forum Moderator: promoted from Forum Guru or Forum Expert level
> - Forum Administrator: promoted from Forum Moderator level



So you are almost there, 200 posts in 5 months, just another 2.5 months to go  :Smilie: 
(very good rep/post ratio, as well)

----------


## Pete_UK

Hi Ford,

it looks like the Join date is in 2013 !!

Pete

----------


## scottiex

I probably joined then didn't post much for a long period - I'm sure I can post a little faster than my average  :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

hahah yes, thanks Pete, I looked at the wrong date in their profile...




> Most Recent Message 07-29-2015 02:52 AM



It is actually 200 posts in 2 years 9 months 30 days  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

0.19 posts per day, at present. So, 1 post per working week, give or take; 100 weeks = 2 years

Gonna need to ramp it up just a little bit  :Wink:

----------


## scottiex

4 today and 5 yesterday - that's like 9 weeks work in two days!

----------


## FDibbins

Well, 4-5 a day, every day...should be there in about 3-4 weeks.  Keep up the effort  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Well scottiex at least your posts are high quality.

BTW - Sometimes I sign my name as Orrin the White :Smilie:

----------


## scottiex

> Well scottiex at least your posts are high quality.
> BTW - Sometimes I sign my name as Orrin the White



Yes, they have to be high quality otherwise I'll only be valued in name  :Smilie: 

Orrin... that sounds like some sort of Nordic god ! Makes for a decent knights name or a lord of the rings character too though.
I

----------


## xladept

@ scottiex,





> Orrin... that sounds like some sort of Nordic god ! Makes for a decent knights name or a lord of the rings character too though.



I wish, I tried to identify with Strider :Smilie: 

My name is Welsh meaning "Fair One"  and White, I read somewhere means "Courage" - so, in name, I could have been a good character in the rings :Smilie:

----------


## Philb1

I've been a member here for a few years though not really what you'd call a regular. One day I wondered what the rep points were for, so had a look into them. To my surprise I found that I had 150 odd of them at the time. I didn't know I had any until then.
I still don't see the point in them unless you're job involves using excel and want to impress your boss or something similar.
I've seen people come on to the forum, beg for brownie points at every opportunity, get a whole heap of them and my cat still knows more about excel than them. Then "Poof" they disappear from the forum never to be seen again. I'm no expert with excel, I've been using it regularly for about 3 years, prior to that I knew nothing about how a spreadsheet worked.

----------


## scottiex

Phil,
it is a bit of a joke, I just thought it would be cool to be 'valued' as opposed to an 'unvalued' contributor.

I understand even the guys with huge numbers of posts and rep don't generally use it to get jobs. But there is that little bit of extra respect I have when i notice a person has a given rank on here. 

Aside from that it gives one something to aim for, like how one aims to achieve something in a computer game despite the game not really offering you anything other than the achievement itself and the mental exercise involved in getting that achievement.

BTW good to see yet another Aucklander - there seem to be a few of us here!

----------


## xladept

I use my Guru status on my resume, but it doesn't seem to matter :Smilie:

----------


## scottiex

> I use my Guru status on my resume, but it doesn't seem to matter



Those foolish employees don't know how awesome such a title is !

----------


## AlKey

I also had my "Expert" status on my resume and I did score a job. Go figure :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

@ scottiex - Yeah right! :Smilie: 

@ AlKey - You give me hope! - Thanks :Smilie:

----------


## AlKey

> @ scottiex - Yeah right!
> 
> @ AlKey - You give me hope! - Thanks



You're welcome :Smilie:

----------


## scottiex

If I was a boss hiring someone in an area I had limited expertise (and hence limited ability to determine myself how skilled they were) being a guru with 7976 posts on one of the leading forums would count for quite a bit. But I also know that bosses aren't usually all that rational with their hiring.

----------


## xladept

And, they perceive me as being old (I'll soon be 77) :Frown:

----------


## Philb1

There you are, there is a use for them if you work with excel as part of your job.
I'd better hurry up & get lots of them so I can be a guru, but at the rate I'm going it'll be the next life before I get any benefit.

Yes Scottiex, there are a few Aucklanders on here & other forums

----------


## Crooza

> The following is the revised level structure -
> - Registered User: New users
> - Forum Contributor: 60 days and 100 posts...you will be able to upload a non-animated avatar.
> - Valued Forum Contributor : 120 days registered and 300 posts and 150 reputation points...you will be able to upload an animated avatar.
> - Forum Expert: 360 days registered, 1200 posts and 600 reputation points...you can upload a profile picture
> - Forum Guru: promoted by voting from Forum Expert level
> - Forum Moderator: promoted from Forum Guru or Forum Expert level
> - Forum Administrator: promoted from Forum Moderator level



Wow. This is the first I've ever seen setting this out. I've got my points and time up but looks like I'm going to have to start posting pointless posts. This can be the first  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scottiex

> Wow. This is the first I've ever seen setting this out. I've got my points and time up but looks like I'm going to have to start posting pointless posts. This can be the first



Haha the curse of making posts that are so helpful !
Unfortunately I don't think your pointless posts in this section of the forum count  :Smilie:

----------


## macropod

> I just thought it would be cool to be 'valued' as opposed to an 'unvalued' contributor.



Even being undervalued is better than being devalued ...

----------


## FDibbins

Its more about other members showing appreciation and saying thanks, than anything else.  (it also shows if you have no life and spend way too much time in here  :EEK!:  )

----------


## Philb1

(it also shows if you have no life and spend way too much time in here  ) 

That has crossed my mind when I've seen people with a gazillion post count lol

----------


## FDibbins

> (it also shows if you have no life and spend way too much time in here  ) 
> 
> That has crossed my mind when I've seen people with a gazillion post count lol



you trying to say something, there?  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

> (it also shows if you have no life and spend way too much time in here  ) 
> 
> That has crossed my mind when I've seen people with a gazillion post count lol



you trying to say something, there?  :Wink:

----------


## Philb1

lol.. No I wasn't meaning anything by that. I don't look at that sort of thing normally but when I do see the high post counts I sometimes wonder how the person has managed it.
One of the gurus or moderators for example (not sure which) I've seen online in the afternoon my time, he lives in the UK, when I convert to his UK time, I wonder if he ever gets any sleep.

----------


## FDibbins

(I know, just pulling your leg.  British ex-South African living in USA here - hows that for a mongrel lol)

I have the 3rd highest posts and 4th highest rep lol, so dont talk to me about living in here

----------


## xladept

I average less than 6 a day but posts here aren't counted :EEK!:

----------


## Pete_UK

Yesterday I reached the milestone of 5000 rep points, and it is very rewarding when people who I have helped show their appreciation in that way.

I tend to check the forum before going to bed (often about 2-3 am, which is probably mid afternoon in New Zealand), but I've never needed much sleep so I'm usually on-line again in the morning.

Pete

----------


## Philb1

Hi Pete

It wasn't you I was thinking of, it was another with I think, more than twice as many posts as you

----------


## Pete_UK

It was probably Trevor then (TMS), who announced recently in this thread:

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-the-fish.html

that he was planning to give it all up.

Pete

----------


## scottiex

I'm thinking even with my couple of hundred posts and couple of hundred rep points I've added some significant value to various users (time saving etc) in there somewhere - now if I had tens of thousands of posts - it'd be like.... millions of dollars of value!

Of course no way to clip the ticket on all of that, but 0% of a lot is better than 0% of nothing...
maybe  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Bob Dylan had a line "It's nothing - it's something I learned in England" :Smilie:

----------


## Philb1

> It was probably Trevor then (TMS)



I wasn't going to mention any names, but yes, that's the one lol. Sorry to see him go.
If he lives in northern UK then I can understand staying in the house all the time, especially in winter  :EEK!:

----------


## Philb1

> Bob Dylan had a line "It's nothing - it's something I learned in England"



Ned Kelly's last words before they strung him up were "Such is life"

It's where the saying is supposed to originate

----------


## xladept

"It's a great life if you don't weaken" - I don't know who said that :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

I've been colder and wetter places. But, to be fair, it was -3 when I stepped outside this morning 😞

----------


## AB33

Hi Trevor,
The battle to give up this ugly addiction has not even last a week. You can not easily get rid of this addiction from your system. It requires lots of will power and support.

----------


## Tony Valko

> it was -3 when I stepped outside this morning



-3 Celsius = 26 Fahrenheit

We consider 26 to be "not too bad"!  :Wink:

----------


## alansidman

-3C would be a bluebird day if the sun is out here in SkiTown USA.  Would make many very happy. :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Since I've been living in Southern California 60F seems cold to me and I used to just wear a T-Shirt in 26F degree weather - What a wimp :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

Guess it's just a case of what you're used to  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

They (the ones that gave us Nixon) say that the warmer climate thins your blood?  I dunno :Confused:

----------


## jaslake

@TMS

Your wife may well be PO'd...for me, *Welcome Back!!!*

----------


## TMS

Ah, that's nice ... but I'm only here to observe and check how things are going.

The malware thing seems to have moved on, for the better, but the "constant" loading still seems to be an issue, at least on Chrome on Windows 7.  Just got a new laptop so I'm testing stuff out so this is IE on Windows 8.1.  That didn't seem to do the "loopy thing".

But I've also observed database issues, etc., so it seems as though there's still a lot to do.

May be my imagination but there seems to be a lot less questions coming through.  But maybe just me.

Take care out there  :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Hi Trevor,

It seems as though a lot less questions are being answered too! :EEK!:

----------


## TMS

Chicken .... egg?

----------


## jaslake

@TMS
For we addicts...it's a tough addiction.  I have no advice if you truly wish to break it...I've tried...

----------


## scottiex

lets see, am I valued? 300 posts and all...

----------


## scottiex

As Olly once said

I am now officially *VALUED*  :Cool: 

How splendid!!   :Smilie:

----------


## Pete_UK

Well, that's 70 days since you started this thread and you've added 100 posts - well done for becoming "Valued". Next stop, "Expert".

Pete

----------


## xladept

Good going scottiex - you may soon be one of us! :Smilie:

----------


## yupstrips

Re: Have You Ever Tried to Sell a Diamond?

The diamond inventionthe creation of the idea that diamonds are rare and valuable, and are essential signs of esteemis a relatively recent development in the history of the diamond trade. Until the late nineteenth century, diamonds were found only in a few riverbeds in India and in the jungles of Brazil, and the entire world production of gem diamonds amounted to a few pounds a year. In 1870, however, huge diamond mines were discovered near the Orange River, in South Africa, where diamonds were soon being scooped out by the ton.

----------


## macropod

> In 1870, however, huge diamond mines were discovered near the Orange River, in South Africa, where diamonds were soon being scooped out by the ton.



Somehow I doubt the _mines_ were discovered. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FDibbins

yupstrips what on earth does that have to do with the conversation in this thread?

----------


## rorya

Nothing. He's a known spammer.

----------


## xladept

I think he's saying that Guru status isn't actually special, being one, I disagree :Smilie:

----------


## scottiex

> I think he's saying that Guru status isn't actually special, being one, I disagree



Yes that's how I read it initially.
Excel Gurus are, after all, a made up concept. So i started wondering where the massive undiscovered 'guru mine' is where gurus can be scooped out by the ton. Maybe some sort of an undiscovered internet forum?

But now I think I was overusing the principle of charity  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

The principle of charity is being used heavy duty in American politics.  But yups, with only three posts, is not entitled to be bitter :Cool:

----------


## scottiex

so i need 209 rep points and 723 more posts for the next level

i think I can do that by posting with 1/3 my usual excel based brain power  :Smilie:  

It'll still take quite a while though!

----------

